# Help, coloured squares appearing on images imported into LR from PS



## oliviaspencerbower (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,

Hoping someone can help me...I have edited my photos in LR, exported them as PSDs,  edited them in PS, then reimported them into LR, so that I can export as JPEGs. For some reason though the Black and White images are having big coloured squares turn up on them in LR. When I open the file in PS there is nothing there, but back in LR the coloured squares show up. When I export the images the coloured squares export onto the jpgs. I've attached a screenshot to demonstrate what is happening.

Does anyone know how I could fix this?

Thank you.
Olivia


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 12, 2018)

Try this: In Photoshop Preferences - Performance, check the 'Legacy Compositing' option. Then create the PSD again.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Nov 12, 2018)

You say "...reimported them in LR..." . Do you mean you really do an import of the file modified in PS ? Don't you use the "modified in Photoshop" function of LR ?


----------



## oliviaspencerbower (Nov 13, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Try this: In Photoshop Preferences - Performance, check the 'Legacy Compositing' option. Then create the PSD again.


Thank you. I went into PS, checked the Legacy Compositing option. From LR I clicked "edit in PSD' and resaved (replaced) the files and it's all fixed! Thank you!


----------



## oliviaspencerbower (Nov 13, 2018)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> You say "...reimported them in LR..." . Do you mean you really do an import of the file modified in PS ? Don't you use the "modified in Photoshop" function of LR ?


Yes, you're correct I imported the PSDs into LR. What is the modified in Photoshop function? Is this the 'edit in Photoshop' option when you right click an image?


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes Olivia, it allows to directly open a raw file in PS, including LR adjustment applied so far. Then the file generated by PS is automatically imported in LR for further handling. You can even stack with original to reduce clutter. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2018)

oliviaspencerbower said:


> Yes, you're correct I imported the PSDs into LR. What is the modified in Photoshop function? Is this the 'edit in Photoshop' option when you right click an image?


No, nothing has changed in Lightroom. What happens is that because Lightroom does not support layers, it reads and shows the composite (flattened) image that is also embedded when you save a layered file in Photoshop. The way that composite image is created has changed, and that apparently contains a bug. That is why using the legacy method fixes this.


----------



## oliviaspencerbower (Nov 14, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, nothing has changed in Lightroom. What happens is that because Lightroom does not support layers, it reads and shows the composite (flattened) image that is also embedded when you save a layered file in Photoshop. The way that composite image is created has changed, and that apparently contains a bug. That is why using the legacy method fixes this.


Thanks so much John  Thats really interesting and helpful to know.


----------



## five.photos (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm glad your issue is resolved, but just to make sure you understand this: there's absolutely no need to export an image as PSD and then import it back to Lightroom after editing it in PS. Instead, use the "Edit in Photoshop" functionality directly in Lightroom, which opens the image in PS, then edit it there and once you're done, hit save and you're edited image goes automatically back to Lightroom. No need to use the import and export modules at all. 

Read this: Edit Lightroom Classic CC photos in Photoshop or Photoshop Elements


----------

